# Bibleman



## blhowes (Feb 14, 2007)

A number of years ago, I purchased a couple of Bibleman tapes for my kids to watch. They're entertaining and funny, and a nice diversion from Sponge Bob, Barnie, and Blue Clues type stuff. 

Anybody watched them? Do you know of any other Bible-based video series that you and/or your children have watched and enjoyed?


----------



## Herald (Feb 14, 2007)

blhowes said:


> A number of years ago, I purchased a couple of Bibleman tapes for my kids to watch. They're entertaining and funny, and a nice diversion from Sponge Bob, Barnie, and Blue Clues type stuff.
> 
> Anybody watched them? Do you know of any other Bible-based video series that you and/or your children have watched and enjoyed?




When my daughter was younger we used to play the "Donut Man" tapes. http://www.donutman.com


----------



## blhowes (Feb 14, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> When my daughter was younger we used to play the "Donut Man" tapes. http://www.donutman.com


I don't think we have any of these, but he sure does look familiar. I'll have to check when I get home.

Looks like they have a good sized catalog of products. Which were the favorites of you and your daughter?


----------



## Herald (Feb 14, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I don't think we have any of these, but he sure does look familiar. I'll have to check when I get home.
> 
> Looks like they have a good sized catalog of products. Which were the favorites of you and your daughter?



"Barnyard Fun" and "At the Zoo" were two of our favorites. I can still remember the song...

"O-B-E-Y obey your mom and dad. O-B-E-Y it makes them very glad."


----------



## Poimen (Feb 14, 2007)

Go Psalty!


----------



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Go Psalty!





I've never seen this before!

If only he held EP.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 14, 2007)

blhowes;

My son enjoyed them, my daughters not so much (but they are older) though they did think the actor is cute...(Willie Ames (sp?) from the old TV Sitcom Eight is Enough)

And I'm not sure if they still do this or not, but Bibleman Ministries used to go around to various churches and perform live.

But then my mom and sister bought my daughters the Mother Goose Gospel Song video's which they enjoyed when they were little because they loved to sing along..

http://www.guidinglightvideo.com/shop/petermother.html

With songs like..

Jesus Is The Son of God sang to the tune of Mary Had A Little Lamb

I've Been Workin' For The Savior sang to the tune of I've Been Workin' on the Railroad.

Mister Noah sang to the tune of Old MacDonald

He'll Be Coming In Clouds of Glory sang to the tune of She'll Be Comin' Around The Mountain 

Read, Read, Read,The Word sang to Row, Row, Row your Boat


But mostly they liked shows on PBS like Wishbone, and Ghostwriters (kid detectives)


----------

